# Blind listening #2



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

By kind permission from Portamento, another piece for you to listen to and comment about. This is an ~9 minute orchestral work. No doubt there is someone out there who recognizes it, if so please refrain from spilling the beans (notes!) Any PM inquiries will be answered.

https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZ9g6VkZMWsW46wgWx0vdYO6oynBjXfWp0gV


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Liked it! I have no idea who the culprit is.  There was a little more "bite" toward the end.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> Liked it! I have no idea who the culprit is.  There was a little more "bite" toward the end.


Not even any when, where, why guesses?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say this is not European. South American, perhaps? As for when this was composed, I'd say 1930-1950 - contemporaneous with _Huapango_, _Sensemayá_, and the like. Musically speaking, this was not my cup of tea and didn't particularily hold my interest.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Becca said:


> Not even any when, where, why guesses?


 I haven't even a guess but I'll give it another listen. Maybe divine providence will enlighten me. These are good blind tests.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

There were a lot of musical ideas, maybe too many. For me, the piece is too happy. Some of it sounds like 19th century; I'll go with a date of 1952.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

With a theme moving around the instruments in the orchestra, it sounds humorous and playful, and at times showing a sense of dignity. An enjoyable piece. I like happy music!

Scandinavian? Early 20th century?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

After hearing it again, I can only imagine that it's American. Happy and delightful.


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

My very first impression was that this could have indeed been something from America (Latin America), like suggested by Portamento and Larkenfield. But then it appeared to me that it has too much Russian flavor. I might be wrong but I also hear some references to Stravinsky, Prokofiev and (possibly) Shostakovich. So my guess would be that this is some less known incidental or film music by a Soviet-era composer.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

A work of high spirits and irreverence that puts me in mind of Les Six, possibly influenced by early Stravinsky. So I'd guess something from the first half of the 20th century.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Interesting piece but not one I'm familiar with (to the best of my knowledge) . Could be from the Americas and from the earlier part of the 20th century. I even hear influences from Mendelssohn in there (honestly - I'm not making this stuff up). Yep, a happy piece. Almost novelty-like. I could imagine the very lovely Alondra de la Parra conducting this. Then I'd forget what I was listening to and just get carried away watching her, transfixed by her beauty.... ...... Sigh. Anyhoo, I digress. Not a clue.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

What a fascinating range of opinions! I'm glad that I put this up.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Becca said:


> What a fascinating range of opinions! I'm glad that I put this up.


Vengeance is mine!


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that this piece is not a standalone, but is part of a larger piece. Either the scherzo movement of a suite, or one of the dances in a ballet. 

It could be a scherzo in a suite for a few reasons: 1. the way it opens almost sounds like it's coming fresh off of a grand first movement; 2. it's in ABA form and the B section sounds like a trio or minuet; 3. in the A sections the strings are racing through ascending and descending eighth notes, which I guess is not inherent to a scherzo, but does sure seem to be quite common in them. 

My only (rather vague) reason for this piece possibly belonging to a ballet is that it just sounds like it could have choreographed movements danced alongside the music. I can't really explain it. Oh, and the ostinato figures in the flutes throughout as well as the use of the bassoon right at the start of the B section sound straight out of Stravinsky's Petrushka.

As to who wrote it, I agree with others that it's early 20th century, but unlike others, I can't pick out a nationality at all. I think this composer could be from anywhere.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't care now. I'm just watching videos of Alondra de la Parra (as usual) with my chin in my palms and a contented smile on my face. Sigh.


----------



## Dima (Oct 3, 2016)

Interesting. I think it is modern talanted follower of Shostakovich.
I don't know, may be Lera Auerbach?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

it sounds american to me. The trumpets and drums and the hapiness in the piece remind me of Sousa or someone similar.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It's certainly playful. I hope it is a part of something bigger as I'm not sure it is terribly worthwhile (although skilfully composed) as a standalone piece. Like many others I wonder if it is American but would settle for a Russian (funny that they represent something similar in my mind!).


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I like it. It's very pleasant and it has it's surprises. Sometimes it sounds like Prokofiev or Shostakovich to me, and since I happen to love these composers, I enjoyed the listening.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

For the benefit of those who have listened and are interested in knowing about the piece, but also for the benefit of those who still want to listen without knowing, here you are...

Knudage Riisager - _Comoedie_ (Danish Pictures #4) from 1930. The name means what it sounds like! Riisager isn't very well known but two of his works which occasionally get played are _Qarrtsiluni_ and _Etudes_ ... the ballet score developed from works by Czerny. Incidentally, Riisager requently worked closely with Harald Lander, the well-known Danish choreographer, so a balletic feel to the work is not surprising.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Never heard of him. Will give him a go though.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I will make it open now...

Knudage Riisager - _Comoedie_ (Danish Pictures #4) from 1930. The name means what it sounds like! Riisager isn't very well known but two of his works which occasionally get played are _Qarrtsiluni_ and _Etudes_ ... the ballet score developed from works by Czerny. Incidentally, Riisager requently worked closely with Harald Lander, the well-known Danish choreographer, so a balletic feel to the work is not surprising.


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

I just listened to the rest of Rilsager's _Danish Pictures_. I didn't much care for _Comoedie_, and, unfortunately, I thought the rest were no better. In fact, all four pieces sounded way too similar to one another. I also listened to his Violin Concerto, and while the solo violin part had a nice melodic line from time to time, the orchestra parts felt underwhelming. Oh well. It's still good to be exposed to a new composer.


----------

